# New to the forum



## Texasmade (Apr 10, 2016)

I been around this forum for a while and now decided to join, am looking forward to contribute and gain more knowledge as well.

TexasMade


----------



## ironlion (Apr 11, 2016)

welcome, bro


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## brazey (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Thankyou


----------



## werewolf (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool.
Welcome!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello amigo.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

